# [EVDL] EVsighting: Classic Production Ford Ranger EV ...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On my daily walking exercise routine in the afternoons, the wording
ELECTRIC got my attention as I spotted a white Ford Ranger EV in the
parking lot. It had a fitted shell, so the driver must be getting
regular use out of their EV.

I diddled my way around trying to continue my exercise but not allowing
myself to get too far away from the Ranger EV. I wanted to chat up the
driver to not only gather some detail from them but also leave them with
some (hopefully) helpful points that they will be able to use.

After I had given the unspoken facial expressions of 'what are you going
to do, do not let it ruin your day' sympathy looks to an older woman who
had just been verbally accosted from afar by a shopping cart pushing
street person/crazy, I thought I was going to miss out talking to the
driver as it was getting late and I had other tasks to complete.

But just then, he came out of the store with a fully loaded cart. I
headed toward him with a smile on my face trying to pace myself as to
not run him down and scare him away. His full cart would allow me the
time to yack a bit with him while he unloaded it.

It turns out he had found the truck on the Internet and had bought up in
Sacramento it from Blue Sky Motors (that's Kitty Rodden's business who
repairs and refurbishes Ranger EVs and sells them, aka Battery MD). 

I asked him if he has replaced the pack yet. He said no, the pack was
recently refurbished by Blue Sky (?). (How does one refurbish a NiMH
pack? Yank the really bad ones, and replace them with tired ones that
are comparable to the capacity of the rest of the old pack? I would
think you would not want to refurbish the pack but replace the pack with
all new ones!?!). I only had a short time to talk with him, so I did not
bring that point up.

I did mention that there was a Production Ford Ranger EV yahoo group
that he should go check out. It will be quite helpful for repairs,
add-ons, and the like. He mentioned that he had read something like that
(on the Internet) which directed him to Blue Sky Motors, but that he had
not joined in on any discussions (he may be an ol' school type that is
not a strong Internet user).

He does have an old evii ics-200 Avcon EVSE to charge his Ranger EV
with, and he bought a J1772 adapter so he can use today's EVSE
infrastructure. It looked like what is sold by the EAA
https://electricauto.site-ym.com/store/view_product.asp?id=754980

I let him know of recargo.com to look up EVSE in the area. He said he
makes regular trips to San Francisco, and was surprised to find someone
charging in 'his spot' (?). 

I chidingly asked ?His Spot?, and he smiled back. He said, "Well, I was
the only one using it for the longest time so, yea its mine ..." I let
him know that things/changes are happening faster and faster, so he
really ought to write recargo.com down and check it out tonight (he
likely does not know of all the public EVSE in the area).

He spent the majority of the time he gave me, talking about what he
wanted to say about his EV experience. That his son had messed up one of
the wheel/differential arms, and he had to get a replacement from a
parted out Ranger truck. As our conversation was ending he let me know
his family also drives a Leaf EV.

It was a short and sweet talk that I think went well for both of us. It
was good to see a bit of EV history still on the road and able to use
today's public EVSE. I just hope he uses recargo.com and improves his
Internet usage. There is so much good EV information and fun things to
do when you have an EV, why miss out?


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Does exactly what it says on the tin

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

